# Okay, so let's talk swatching



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate swatching. How 'bout you?

Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.

when I first started knitting (1968, obviously when dinasaurs still roamed), I don't RECALL there was any talk about doing swatches. We WERE warned about "check your gauge," but I don't remember swatches. And my gauge was always perfect. There wasn't that much differentiation between within the same weights of yarn, and what the manufacturers suggested was pretty much what most people got, without all that much trouble.

Later, (c. 1980s), I remember doing swatches, but they were 2" square. No big deal. I think the yarn was a little less dependable (or more variable) back then, but still manageable. I THINK.

So I come back to knitting some time after 2000 and it's a whole different ball game. Fun furs and novelty yarns out the wazoo. Not only that, NOW, we're supposed to do 4" square swatches. Heck, once I do 4" in one size needle and don't get the result I want, once I change to the next size up or down and do another 4" I've used up a good amount of yarn -- the better part of a whole skein for some yarns! I like to keep my swatches for future reference, so that means I'd have to buy extra yarn just for swatching. That's ridiculous.

I HATE IT, I hate the whole thing. I hate how mindless and uninteresting swatching is. I hate doing 4" square. I hate how long it takes. I hate that my gauge isn't automatically and invariably right, as it once was. I hate using so much yarn to do swatches. And even though it's my preference to keep the swatches, I hate them taking up so much space. I basically hate everything about it. 

How about you? Do you always swatch? (See my questions above.)

I will tell you a secret later, something that occurred to me as I was thinking about posting this.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not a big fan of swatching. I make myself do it for sweaters etc, but for most everything else, I DON'T CARE. You can send the knitting police to take away my license to knit but that is the truth.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not a fan of swatching either. My gauge is almost always right. I will measure my piece every so often and it always comes out right. I will only swatch if I want to remind myself what a certain pattern looks like.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont swatch either. Have never done one, I just keep measuring as I go up the knitting. Never had a problem with any article fitting either myself or my husband.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have never done a swatch, but a couple of times I have had to frog and start something again with a different needle size.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

With crochet, I use often use the same yarns and know what my results will be with any size hook.

BUT, with knitting (re-engaging after decades) I do swatch.

I may not enjoy the slight delay in starting a project, but as I am using lace weight yarns and stitches and tools that I'm still exploring, I would rather swatch, block and be sure, than work a project and be disappointed.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Until my last project, I only knit blankets, so gauge was never an issue. My last project, a baby sweater, I measured the stitch gauge after I had knit up the first few inches. I did have to frog it back and switch needle sizes, but it was worth it because I knew I wouldn't be happy with it. I got the exact measurements called for in the pattern, but it was sooooo short, I had to take out the bind-off and add nearly 4 inches to the length of the body. I still learned SO much from the effort and it came out pretty good.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm terrible at remaining vigilant to swatching. I always just want to skip ahead to the project. I have started saving my swatches though, and I'm grafting them together into a crazy little afghan of sorts.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Have knitted for 47yrs and although I know your supposed to, I have never swatched in my life or "checked my gauge,". Saying that, there have been the odd occasions when I should have (knitted an aran jumber for my 2yr old granddaugher, that ended up fitting her mum. lol lol)
Hazeljay50


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have knitted since 1968 also. I have never done a swatch. I am starting a new shawl today and was just thinking I should try one for the lace yarn I bought. I have plenty so I won't run out, but I wonder if I need it?


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

For years I didn't bother checking my gauge and then in the 1970s I started knitting sweaters from the top without a pattern. You have to do a tension square, because that gives your rows and stitches to the inch. With those and the measurements of the person you're knitting for, you're away.

So I do my swatch, double and triple measure VERY carefully, write it down - and then undo the swatch and start my project.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

I hate swatching,so i don't,all i do is cast on how many stitches it says for the 10cm plus six, and then measure between the extra three stitches,it gives you an idea wether you are on track or not,and easy to pull bak,no wasted yarn.Gladys x


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

save the swatches and make a blanket, it will remind you of your projects and serve as a winter warmer........ or make a knitting bag ,,,, or hot water bottle cover...... :-D


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't swatch. Too lazy. If it doesn't fit me, I find someone whom it does. Cause it's not just the finished project, it's the process.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I do not swatch, and I, too, have been knitting since Dinosaur Days. Elizabeth Zimmerman has an idea in one of her books. When you make a sweater, make a hat first from the same yarn and needles. Just modify the sleeve pattern a little, and it will be a hat that fits. Then see if the hat is the size it should be. If not, and if so, you can donate the hat to Charity.

I mostly knit for charity. So as long as the hat, mittens, socks, whatever, are proportioned right, I don't have to worry about the size. Of course, scarves, afghans and dishcloths don't have to be to gauge.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

Oh I am feeling so relieved that I am not alone in neglecting the swatch bit (unless it's for machine knitting)Sometimes I start the project and when I have knitted the 20 or so rows I'll check if it's right or way out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Depends on what I am doing. If it doesn't have many stitches I just start on the needles I expect will work- if it is OK than I have it part done, if it needs frogging I haven't lost much. If it important I might. I am doing a hat and had no idea how many stitches I would need so I did a partial swatch so I could work pout how many (didn't do a full square). It is unlikely that the gauge for a shawl will be too important (looks are really going to be the only likely issue if you are using the same weight yarn and needles (well I know I always go down in needle size so i take that into account). 
Another use of a swatch is to practice the pattern if it is new, especially usefull for a large item which has a difficult pattern in it. But this is not for checking the gauge as gauge is done in stocking stitch (unless it says otherwise).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I swatch only if it is a yarn I am not familiar with. If it's a yarn I use often, I just jump right in. Sometimes I have to make adjustments, but usually it all works out.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Swatching, that word is not part of my vocabulary. I know a lot of you out there are either cringing or smirking, but I have been knitting for over 60 years and back in the dark ages we never did, you know that word that is not in my vocabulary. I measure as I go along and would rather frog if neessary. Saying that I admire all of you who take the time to do "IT". After all these years I'm still so excited to start my new projet I just jump in with both feet.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Alrighty then, now I don't feel so guilty, taking a deep breath and sighing, because I am not the only one who does not "swatch". I started knitting back in the 60's (yes, I AM older than dirt) and up until I started knitting for babies, whatever I knitted did not need a perfect sizeing. When I started knitting things to wear I just jumped right in and if it fit that was wonderful and if it didn't I knew the charity would find someone who could wear it.
Thanks to all you wonderful knitters and crocheters for making me feel better about myself.


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't swatch for the sorts of things I've been making of late -- lace shawls, neck warmers, scarves (Dreamfli, just knit that lace shawl until you run out of yarn), but having completely messed up the size of a sweater, I wish I had swatched it! It doesn't take as long to knit a 4"x4" swatch as it does to knit a couple of front panels and a back of a sweater.
Regarding the use of yarn, the suggestions regarding a blanket are great. I'd take a picture of the swatch, insert it into a document on your computer that includes the pattern and whatever other information you want, undo the swatch and use the yarn for the project at hand.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't like doing swatches but have learned better to swatch than to have a garment that is totally off in size. Especially since I tend to knit off the ends of the needles and my stitches are tight. I usually need to go up at least a size if not two on my needles.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I have posted a reply to the same question awhile ago but here goes again. This winter I splurged on an expensive yarn for a vest and the pattern pamphlet for this collection of yarns. Since it was quite an investment I swatched a square using the size needle the pattern specified, good thing I took the time to do this...it was waayyy off. After trying another size needle, the guage was still off, I checked the yarn tag and the recommended size was two sizes larger than the pattern suggested, another swatch and voila the guage using this new swatch was right on. If not making a garment, I don't always do a swatch, any thing where size matters, a guage is worth the time.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've tried swatching but gave up as the swatch bore no resemblance to the gauge of the actual knitting. in pattern, stockinette nothing worked. it didn't even match the yarn skein wrapper. huge waste of time!!! and since i never follow a pattern verbatim anyway...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I swatch if size is important, otherwise I don't. Okay, I admit, sometimes even if size is important I don't swatch.


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

Since time began I have always made my swatches 20 stitches wide and 20 rows, so who is the expert that says they have to be four inches? I only do this once for each angora rabbit breed I raise because I have discovered that each different breed of angora rabbit will measure out differently especially if you felt that garment. However every swatch is saved with the notes on how many rows and stitches to the inch for future reference. 

At the price of some of these purchased yarns I would sure hate to be wasting much of it to swatches unless the knitted project is for a special person I figure the item I am making will fit somebody.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

The only time I crochet a swatch is when trying out new stitches or patterns. I now have a bunch of swatches that are a kind of learning history. Some day I may use them to make one big swatch afghan!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I read somewhere, maybe in Elizabeth Zimmerman's book, to make a sleeve first using the needles and yarn the pattern calls for. Check your gauge after a few inches of the main part of the sleeve and then change if you need to. I don't bother with swatches and I have been knitting since I was a child and that's a long time ago.
We knit for relaxation and because we need warm clothing, not for perfect fit. Everyone has their own style of knitting and directions are only a guide, not written in stone. Use the yarn called for and needles suggested and get busy. Make swatches if you want to use yarn of a different weight or texture. Practice is what give you experience.

Carol J.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I learned to knit at the age of seven. Swatches? I was in the girl scouts, we made squares, the leaders sewed them together to become lap blankets for wounded soldiers during WW2. My MIL taught me to knit sweaters, etc. She said swatching is a waste of time and energy. To this day I go right to knitting the article. As long as the yarn, needle size meet the instructions, it's not a problem.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> I am not a big fan of swatching. I make myself do it for sweaters etc, but for most everything else, I DON'T CARE. You can send the knitting police to take away my license to knit but that is the truth.


Ditto :lol: But if I done a swatch for my last prject I would have made the correct size, darn.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> I hate swatching,so i don't,all i do is cast on how many stitches it says for the 10cm plus six, and then measure between the extra three stitches,it gives you an idea wether you are on track or not,and easy to pull bak,no wasted yarn.Gladys x


Thats what I do too. I hate swatching. My tension is pretty much right on for most things. If I do a sweater or something else that needs to be worn then I measure as I go along. For blankets and afghans, its not such a big deal.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Granalou said:


> Swatching, that word is not part of my vocabulary. I know a lot of you out there are either cringing or smirking, but I have been knitting for over 60 years and back in the dark ages we never did, you know that word that is not in my vocabulary. I measure as I go along and would rather frog if neessary. Saying that I admire all of you who take the time to do "IT". After all these years I'm still so excited to start my new projet I just jump in with both feet.


I have been knitting for at least 50 years and crocheting for longer than that. I DO NOT swatch. never even thought about swatching a crocheted piece. Only once did I make something that the size came out wrong and it was a biggie ! I knitted a scandinavian style cardigan for my husband who is a size small and my brother-in-law got to keep it becausse he was an xxlarge. I do check my guage occasionally as I am working the garment but only if it is terribly important.


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

I swatch for sweater because I want them to fit but I cheat and do a 2" swatch and then multiply my results , just lazy I guess.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

yep hate swatching and have been yarn working since well around the same time i make 2 swatches when i have to swatch and use them for pockets so its not a total waste of time


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW...I can not believe how many of you DO NOT gauge...I always, always, always gauge!! I would not tackle any wearable item with out a gauge. Having as little as 1/2 or 2 sts off can make a big differance in the end product. Way to much time is being spent on the results being incorrect at the end. My point of view...just my personality quirk. 

Now for blankets, wash cloths and things like that...differant story.. :thumbup:


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I faithfully do 4" swatches, and sometimes "dress" them, too. Problem is, when I actuallly start knitting the project, the gauge on the swatch and the gauge on the project always turns out to be different.

2 ideas: 1) you don't have to keep the swatches. Just pull 'em out and use the yarn again. 2) some of us start on a small part of the pattern, usually a sleeve and use that as a swatch. If you have to pull it out, no big deal.
Lyn in NC


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I didn't see this mentioned......my gauge does not seem to remain true from swatch to project so mostly I don't do it, maybe once in a while. I guess I relax more as I knit along and then some projects I tighten up.....you know like those socks on #0 needles, lol. So....sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I also hate swatching and ONLY do it when the item is a gift and the yarn I'm using is new to me. I'm making several sweaters for my nieces childrens birthday gifts. A little big isn't a problem because they will grow into the sweater, but if it comes out too small and there is no one else to give it to, then I have a problem.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Because I design my own patterns, I find swatching necessary to get a guage. I like to swatch anyhow just to get the feel of the materials. I've changed projects many times after completing a swatch because I didn't feel it suited the project I had in mind.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

can not remember a time when i have done a swatch


----------



## ioni (Mar 11, 2012)

I am 72 and I have been knitting or crocheting since I was about 5 or 6 years old.

I have never made a swatch, and I dont remember making a mistake that I could not fix. 

Any mistakes is very easy for me to change into something special and unique. 

No swatches for me. I do suggest that my students make swatches and I leave the rest up to them


----------



## Coo Coo Grandma (May 8, 2012)

I'm with you on swatching. I am too excited about getting started on my project and don't want to waste the time and yard to swatch. My stitching seems to be pretty close to pattern requirements...of course I have only done hats and flowers at this point.

What's the secrete?


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I found that I usually have to use two sizes smaller needles than the pattern calls for. I have made swatches, but not too often. I also keep a book and record every type of yarn I have ever used and what gauge I got with what size needles. So I can just look up the gauge I need and use the yarn and needles that match it, unless I try a new specialty yarn. But I can usually tell after just a few rows what the gauge will be, rather than making a 4 inch square. You can't always match the row gauge, but the width stitches do have to be exact. What I could never figure out is how some patterns call for the stitch and row gauges to be almost the same - like 7 st x 8 rows. I've never really been able to accomplish that.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Gee, I like this site! I usually don't swatch either but I did just last night (yup, 4 inches) with 2 sizes of needles AND AM I GLAD I DID!! Different yarn and no needles that pattern called for (Holden Shawlette). I guess that's when it is important to swatch. Would have not liked the result.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You think swatching is annoying? When you design a pattern to sew, you have to make the whole thing in muslin,including zippers or fasteners, try it on, adjust it, and then adjust the pattern before you cut it and sew it in your fashion fabric. Knitting a 4" x 4" swatch is just delightful and quick compared to that. If you want your garment to actually fit, you just have to bite the bullet.

I've also found that my gauge can vary during a project. I was trying to get pregnant with my first child while making my husband an afghan in tunisian squares, and, as my stress level increased, the size of the squares decreased. It all worked out in the end, and I managed to get the afghan to fit together,and I got the baby, although he turned out to be autistic. Suppose you can't have everything.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with you wholeheartedly. I hate swatching. Like you I started knitting when dinosaures roamed around (late 40's at my mother's side). Never had a problem, until most recent times when the mfg.s decided to make our lives more difficult by coming out with everything they could think of (eyelash yarn, fun fur, etc.) I usually will check my guage as I am working, and if necessary (very rarewly) will change needles. If it is for an afghan, WHO CARES WHAT SIZE IT IS, as long as you have enough yarn).
WHO WANTS TO SWATCH AND WATCH SOMEONE FROG.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I swatch when I crochet but not when I knit. I tend to crochet too big. I'm a very loose relaxed crochet person. Not so with my knitting,I'm pretty spot on as far as gauge...I hope that I didn't just jinx myself.Lol
You could use your gauge swatches to make a kitty blanket. My cats and dogs love their blankies that I give them.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Well, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Depends on what I'm making. If I'm working with yarn and needles I'm familiar with, I don't feel the need. If I'm working with a new yarn and an unfamiliar pattern, then I have learned the hard way that swatching pays. Like the time I made a sweater for myself trying to copy one I had seen a visitor at my daughter's house wearing.

It turned out absolutely beautiful and would have fitted an eight-year-old.  

I fixed it by two rows of machine stitching up each side, cutting between them, and inserting another piece of knitting in the pattern. It's still a trifle snug, but I can at least wear it.


----------



## MimiLBI (Apr 8, 2011)

I join the members in the "I hate to swatch" club! When I am making something that really does have to fit I make a 2 inch (half size) swatch to get a sense of the gauge. It takes less time and works just as well as making a 4 inch sample.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I also hate to swatch, but this winter, I became a believer! After frogging the same hat 3 times, I decided perhaps the wisdom of the gods had rained down on me (on this matter at least). I play a mind game with myself that swatching will take minutes compared to knitting, ripping and rewinding before starting again!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Swatch? Uh....Er.....Um......  
Mostly NOT; but before I started the Big Guy's hoodie, I swatched because I could not get the yarn called for in the pattern. I'm now using four strands of #4 and it's turning out O.K.
I often find that I have the right width and wrong length for any given guage. I don't worry about it. I can always make a few extra rows. I add stitches to get the proper width if it's too narrow. 
I tend to knit tightly anyway, so I usually go up at least one needle size. Works for me!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I didn't see this mentioned......my gauge does not seem to remain true from swatch to project so mostly I don't do it, maybe once in a while. I guess I relax more as I knit along and then some projects I tighten up.....you know like those socks on #0 needles, lol. So....sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.[
> 
> I hate to swatch especially because I am a slow knitter and I am too impatient to start the project, and I have usually been spot-on anyway, so I skip the swatch ( I figure the beginning of the project is my swatch and if I'm off, will just have to frog a little and if I'm on I've already got part of the project done). However, when I decided to learn continental knitting I knew my guage wouldn be different (looser). So I spent one whole day swatching, always starting over and always a different guage. As I swatched, my knitting improved and now what to do? How will my knitting actually be as I do the project? Took the coward's way out -- went back to American for the project. Did I waste a day? Not really -- as my continental improved -- but I really had nothing tangible to show for it. I'll probably save the continental for things that don't care about guage. Same with Portuguese knitting which I am now trying to learn.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never swatched xx


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It depends on the project. I made a sweater based on mitered squares and it was essential to get that first square right as everything following depended on it. I made numerous swatches before I got it right. The sweater turned out great so it was worth all the effort.


----------



## quinny (May 8, 2012)

I don't swatch, but read in here somewhere that one member swatches, and collects them puts them into a blanket and gives it to charity... nice thought!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love swatching! When I buy a new yarn it satisfies my urge to drop everything else and start knitting with it. I make a little swatch of 20 to 25 stitches cast on, along with eyelet holes or purl bumps to tell me what size needle I used. I don't even break the yarn, just wrap the swatch around the outside of the ball to keep in the bag of matching skeins. Then later when I use the yarn, use that ball last and more than once have had to unravel the swatch to finish off the project!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I am very new to knitting and havent yet made anything other than a few baby bibs, a couple baby blankets, and some wash cloths.
I am unsure about gage and swatching at this point, but I know I have ALOT to learn still.
That being said, I am very slow at my knitting and it would take me a couple of days to prepare a swatch, as I only get to knit about an hour or so in the evenings. 
Guess I should get out the "how to" book that a wounderfull KP person sent me, and read the section on gage, and swatching. Im not even sure how to do it.
I Know Thats not Good!!!
Bobbie


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 10 yrs old. The only swatching I have done was to send a sample of colors to my daughter in Texas to choose color and show her the pattern I was making into a sweater. When my gauge is off it is apparent early on; frog and restart.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I too never ever knit a swatch. Never had a problem with not doing one. I knit with a pretty even touch, not tight or loose. I ko it is recommended these days. Once I have a flop I my change my ways


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't even know about swatching or I felt I couldn't be bothered. Thats when I croched a pair of socks that could fit a man with size 18 feet... they were a turkish socks pattern so you really didn't know what they were until you sewed them up... when I do blankets or scarfs I don't swatch. If I do a garment I swatch. If I have some yarn I need to get the right guage on I play with it and my needles until its right. Those socks were a hard lesson learned. I still wear them over my store bought socks and they are like slippers now.. the yarn was cheap so I didn't frog them.. they are a constant reminder that I do need to get everything right if I want all my hard work to pay off... but it is really rare that I can use exactly what the pattern calls for.. plus I have only once used the yarn they asked for.. and that means I need to play with it..
Its fine for me because I like to play with my needles and yarn as much as I like the finished project...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Wow!! What a Pandora's box you opened! I too rarely swatch. For most of what I make gauge is not that important. If it is something that really has to fit me or someone else, I do what a previous poster said: I knit a small square (like 2 inches) and multiply it to see if the gauge is right. Glad to see I'm not the only one who wings it most of the time. I love this forum! Happy Needling everyone! jb


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I hate swatching, and hardly ever do it. As someone said, after you knit a few inches you can measure and get your gauge. If not right, rip out & start over. The only time I swatch regularly is to try a new stitch or stitch pattern to get used to it before starting the garment. Actually, to me, swatching is a big waste of time, as most times your gauge when knitting the project is different from the swatch. Also tension tends to change from time to time as the project progresses. AND (a big "and") if you are doing Aran or some other form where there is no (or very little) stockinette stitch, what good is a swatch anyway??


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I always make a swatch, for several reasons. To decide which needles I will use, check size, look at pattern in choice of yarn. However, I never make it 4 x 4. I usually start out with 20 stitches, and knit until I have around 1-1/2 inch to 2 inches (or enough to complete a pattern repeat). That's enough to measure stitches per inch and decide if your happy. If it seems too small or big I change needles on the fly and do another couple inches. I save to the end, if yarn is tight you may need to frog the swatch to finish the piece. If not I save all swatches, tips and bits of yarn in a bag, they make great stuffing when you make thing you need to stuff.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Never have swatched and I ain't about to!!

Let's hope I get away with it for ever!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I rarely swatch but I do check my gauge & measure as I go along. I've never had a problem.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I loathe and detest it too. I just want to start my new project without fannying around as we say here. And yes, I realise that is not a very professional attitude.
Way back we used to call them tension squares.


Knitry said:


> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

same here as 4 most of u, if it's fitted, i swatch, if not, phoey on it. i looked all thru here but still didnt find the answer 2 the *riddle* @the beginning. what is the secret? did i miss it?


----------



## ryr (Dec 22, 2011)

to Gladrags: Are you serious? Does this work? I was always told the caston and first couple of rows would be skewed vis a vis measuring bec. the yarn is under different tension (or whatever) during caston. If this works, I'm eternally grateful to you. Oh, and.... does this work no matter what the stitch pattern is going to be? I don't see how it could but if it does, I'll become a 'more Catholic than the Pope' convert to it.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Geeda602 said:


> I learned to knit at the age of seven. Swatches? I was in the girl scouts, we made squares, the leaders sewed them together to become lap blankets for wounded soldiers during WW2. My MIL taught me to knit sweaters, etc. She said swatching is a waste of time and energy. To this day I go right to knitting the article. As long as the yarn, needle size meet the instructions, it's not a problem.


Hi Donna, This is your Weston friend.

I usually don't swatch either unless I am using a totally new yarn and it is for something that needs to fit. I do it but I hate it.

FloridaFran


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I swatch when size is important otherwise forget it. I never even thought of keeping my swatch though. I just pull it out and use the yarn for my project. I always worry about running out of yarn if I kept the swatch. I thought one of the ideas mentioned about keeping the swatches and making a lap robe or afghan was a neat idea though. There are such smart people on this site. I seldom remember to take pictures of my projects and have no idea of how many projects I have made in the 60 plus years I have been knitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I opened this post because I wasn't sure what swatching was - so you know I don't do it! I remember that I did once - tried something really hard and made a swatch. It turned out fine, and I felt very good about it - so good that I put it away and didn't knit again for years~!!!! Maybe that means I don't like swatching either?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I seldom swatch. Knowing that my knitting style tends to be a bit tighter, I always go up one needle size more than any pattern calls for and that seems to work just fine. Keeping to the gauge size given on the package (if possible) is probably the most helpful solution but when I use a yarn that is not of the same gauge, I make a guesstimate of the change act switch needle sizes.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I sometimes swatch... but, not usually. I do check gauge, especially when I'm using a yarn different from what the pattern suggests. When the gauge is off... I'll try different sized needles to get the guage needed... and, I follow though, if I think the look of the knitted sample is okay. But, for the most part, I just go for it; but, I mostly knit socks... baby blankets... no sweaters ... not yet. Just baby sweaters. 

I'm teaching a young woman to knit and she wants to make a bib for her 2-year old. I felt it in my bones that we should check guage before we began, because the yarn we will be using is worsted and the pattern calls for DK weight. Naturally the swatch came out way too big. I thought it would. But, it was a good lesson for her, I thought. 

And, bottom line, I don't like to swatch, either.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Knitry said:


> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


I started in 1963 and there was only talk of checking your gauge. I went away from knitting off and on for a period of as much as 20 years at a time. Picked up knitting again close to 10 years ago and have not put it down since. I see a lot of talk about making swatches. I am still checking my gauge but maybe I should start making swatches.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate it and love it. Tedious as all getout but really makes it easy to design my own things. I even go so far as to do 6" swatches with a couple of sizes of needles I like to use and store the swatches with the yarn they are made from.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Interweave Knit Summer 2012 has a wonderful article on swatching. And because I have flogged myself over the years for not doing it, I thought it was time to educate my pea brain about such things. OMG.... this is a scientific approach to who, what and how the yarn complies to all of our efforts. One point even suggested to wash and then measure the swatch. I truly have a better understanding other than the generic version of why you would want to swatch. Having said that, don't plan on me swatching soon. I knit pretty much to gauge and that is as far as I'm willing to go. And besides, I'm really frugal and who knows, that little bit of yarn I give up to swatch might be needed to finish that project to the last stitch. And when our master pieces are done, does anyone know whether we have swatched or not. I'll never tell. :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I, too, detest swatching BUT I do see why it's often needed--especially for sweaters and garments where fit is essential. When I do swatch, I try to turn my swatch into something so as not to waste the time spent. And as for wasting time--swatching can (and often does) *save* the time of frogging when gauge and size are off. It's one of those "save now, spend later" catch 22s.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

if the swatch says do 22 sts = 4",
I CO 11 sts & do about 8 rows 

if it measures 2 " wide-- I'm happy.

one of my 'zines said to do the swatch as directed, wash it, block then measure.

I really don't want to spend that much time on it.
My knitting always checks out to the size i want anyway.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

The consensus on swatching seems to be that it is a most unpopular activity. Knitting is supposed to be a pleasurable (?) occupation. . . knitting those miserable 4" swatches turns it into a chore.
No, I don't swatch and never will!
-Sinead


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Just started swatching lately because I selected a different yarn than called for in the pattern. Needed to find out if my needle adjustment was right. Have only done it twice and discovered that both times I was right on with my adjustment. Still will force myself to swatch when using different sized yarn. Sometimes I find something just the right color or just the right feel for a pattern but not the right ply so I swatch then. Still don't like it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I never make a 4" swatch. You can figure out your gauge with a couple of inches and use simple arithmetic to figure it out. I get the correct gauge but then I don't always exactly follow the pattern either.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

There are many more yarns now than in the past.
Therefore the reason for swatching. As to using so much yarn for it, I swatch, measure and unravel.
I do not swatch for everything just for the most important ones.
Do as you like and see what works for you.

HOWEVER, when using the Knitleader, swatching is a must and
truly pays of well.


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

After kniting your swatch don't cut the yarn. Then you can just unravel it and use the yarn for the project or to try out a different size needle.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I also detest swatching!
(looks like most of us do)
I generally knit close to gauge, so don't bother.
However, I do swatch if I am substituting yarns and I have a reasonable expectation that the gauge will not match. Then I will experiment with needle sizes to see if I can come close to the gauge I need.

Big waste of yarn to keep the swatches, and I don't cut the yarn either.

What I will do, if I need to make more than one swatch, is to make notes, so I don't forget what I've just done.
Usually on a scrap of paper, but they could be kept in a journal/notebook.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I loathe and detest it too. I just want to start my new project without fannying around as we say here. And yes, I realise that is not a very professional attitude.
> Way back we used to call them tension squares.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ryr said:


> to Gladrags: Are you serious? Does this work? I was always told the caston and first couple of rows would be skewed vis a vis measuring bec. the yarn is under different tension (or whatever) during caston. If this works, I'm eternally grateful to you. Oh, and.... does this work no matter what the stitch pattern is going to be? I don't see how it could but if it does, I'll become a 'more Catholic than the Pope' convert to it.


Sorry but the caston is normally different to the knitting- and it takes a few rows to get to the tension/gauge it will work at. assuming of course you are going to bother


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't always swatch...depends on the project - baby blankets, dishcloths - I don't but garments (bigger than baby sweaters) I do. That's just how I roll 

To not have to buy extra yarn for swatching, may I suggest not saving the actual yarn swatch but take a photo of the swatch and start a Word document (or different program, if you prefer). At the top of the page, type all the information about the yarn from the label - heck take a photo of the label too and place that on the page with the photo of the swatch and what you are using it for, size of needles used, etc. Save each page as it's own document, titled for the type of yarn it is in a file you name "Swatches." That way you will have record of what you used that yarn for and can add more to that page, if you choose to make more items from the same yarn...can even include a photo of the finished article too. That way you can make (re-make) your swatch, until it is perfect for your desired project, take the photo, rip your swatch and begin your project. Just a thought. 

Good luck and happy stitching,
Kathy


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

OK so I hardly ever swatch and when I do I find that afterI knita while my gauge has changed a bit anyway. But after reading through all these replies tell me " what is your secret?"Inquiring Minds want to know!!!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

When I learned to knit in the '70's I never heard of swatching. I made myself a sweater that was HUGE! The sleeves came 4" over my hands, came down to the very top of my thighs---you get the picture. So I didn't wear it much. All these years later, I take up knitting again, put on the sweater & since I've gained a few sizes (ahem!) it now almost fits. THe arms are still too long, but what the heck, I wear it with a rolled up cuff. If I had knows about swatching, I'd have gotten many more years of use out of it. Now I know I knit a bit loose & usually have to go down 2 needle sizes, so I make a very small swatch just to see, & then proceed. My Christmas presents all fit, so I guess it works. But I like the idea of making a charity hat out of the diameter of the sleeve--very clever if you have enough yarn.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

To swatch or not to swatch is your option. Guess free speech is your option as well. However, I feel a taint of slander with the statement about dinosaurs. Are those of us who existed prior to 68 supposed to feel less worthy because we have aged? Not certain I wish to know your secret but you will perhaps share that with everyone as well.


Knitry said:


> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I do swatch for gauge, however, I don't do a 4" square and I'm usually swatching for stitches per inch and not rows. I NEVER get the rows right, no matter how many times I change the needle.

I cast on the number it says for the 4" and add twice the stitches of the gauge. (ie. if the label says 6 st. to the inch I add 12 or so stitches). So inevitably my swatch is about 6" wide, but I only knit for about 2". Then I frog it and start the project. I only keep swatches if I'm doing a new stitch.

I discovered the hard way that even a quarter stitch over the gauge can have disastrous results when you are dealing with 100 + stitches. So I do measure over 4".


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I loathe and detest it too. I just want to start my new project without fannying around as we say here. And yes, I realise that is not a very professional attitude.
> 
> You have such cute, funny expressions! I LOVE them! Had a college professor from Perth, Australia and I used to hang on her every word and chuckle to myself at her expressions. It was one of my most enjoyable classes!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I never swatched when I started knitting in the late 70's, then didn't pick up the needles again till 3 years ago, I swatch on new patterns and new yarns. I don't worry about wasting yarn, I frog it and use it once I figure out if the gauge is correct. I understand some keep the squares for future reference, but I just make a note on my pattern about the gauge and what I needed to stay within the parameters. 
BUT-then I get anxious and want to start the project right away too. I've learned better to swatch than frog a whole project!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Knitry-When you have a bunch of swatches, sew them together into a patchwork baby blanket. Or. start a yarn reference notebook. Attach the swatch (that has been washed and dried) to a page in the notebook. Attach a ball band from the yarn or write down all info re the yarn. As you build info for the notebook, you will find you have a great reference of different yarns-gauge, different properties of this yarn, what you like (or don't like) about it, feltable (how well), etc. I started my own about 6-8 years ago and I find I go to it more and more as new yarns come out. Denise


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I just finished frogging an entire dress for my granddaughter and that was AFTER making four swatches!!!! So what the . . . .!!! I carefully made swatches and figured I needed to use a size E hook instead of the size H the pattern called for, worked the entire dress and it's waaaaay too small. So frogged the entire thing and now trying again with a size G. So frustrating!!!!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 5, 2011)

I swatch because I use a variety of yarns that all behave differently not like the 60s when worsted was worsted, not light or heavy. Foolishness, but I guess specialized is better???? Anyway, that being said swatching is particularly important if you are making a raglan sweater because if the row count is off you can end up with an armhole at your waist or under your chin. I find that adjusting the width is pretty easy, but the armhole length is annoying to say the least. I'm always playing with the patterns anyway, but I always rip out the swatches to save yarn. The other useful thing for swatching is checking for washability. You can wash and dry a swatch and sometimes find out that a yarn is in fact ok for the washer and dryer. Hope I haven't rattled on too much. Shirley


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the swatch sometimes. If the lace pattern is difficult then I do a swatch in pattern to get the pattern down and to see the tension. For example one sweater had a slipped stitch that moved across diagonal and crossed . Hard to explain. But the fabric made had no give. If I had not done a swatch I might still be glued into that sweater. Beautiful but no give.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ok I'm joining in this debate. I always do a square if it's a jumper or cardi not for shawls etc. 

I had too many disasters in my impetuous youth. I keep them all and crochet them together. My cat and my kid's cats are given them as blankets.

One that is under my cat right now has squares from 30 years ago in it and it's nice to go down memory lane just looking at that blanket.

But it is a chore doing one when you are desperate to start a new project!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha, you are sooo funny. We all know exactly how you feel but know that if your sweater turns out to be too small (or large), you'll be kicking yourself (over and over again) for not taking time to make a swatch before starting your project. So true and still laughing. Patricia


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

*HOWEVER, when using the Knitleader, swatching is a must and
truly pays of well.*

what is a Knitleader?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Usually, I just start knitting whatever and pay the price later if it is either too big or too small. I am a newbie knitter in comparison to the other knitters here. I will swatch if I want to combine 2 yarns to see what they will look like together. For instance, I wanted to see what Cascade 220 would look like if I combined it with a 2-strand laceweight in a comparable color. I loved the colors together, but the fabric was so thick I couldn't see ever being able to wear whatever, so I abandoned the idea.

I will swatch if it is a sweater or something that really needs to fit well; however, if it is a shawl, either rectangular or triangular, baby blankets, dishcloths, etc... Nope.. I just can't see the purpose.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have never done a swatch, but a couple of times I have had to frog and start something again with a different needle size.


ditto on that for me too


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

It's amazing how many people on this forum have been "Knitting since the beginning of time." From the replies, many of us are siblings of Methuselah. Wonder who is the oldest person on this forum? Ages please? I'll be a young 70 years this August. Guess we should reply in a special section as a new topic (ages)? Patricia


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

4pins said:


> Never have swatched and I ain't about to!!
> 
> Let's hope I get away with it for ever!!!


I am a new knitter. My instructor never told me about swatching. So, I've never done it. I hope I never have to. But you never know.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never swatched in my life and do not intend doing so. If I want to make a 4" square I would do so to make a blanket or cushion cover. My tension has always been ok and so why waste
good yarn. Each to their own.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I am cracking up here with laughter. If one had any doubts about how much you dislike swatching, there should be none now. You couldn't emphasize on how much you HATE!!! it. Take good care. This is so funny.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never swatched in my life and do not intend doing so. If I want to make a 4" square I would do so to make a blanket or cushion cover. My tension has always been ok and so why waste
good yarn. Each to their own.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

My mother had probably never heard of a swatch. She would say "I am knitting this sweater for WHOEVER IT WILL FIT!"

I don't mind making the swatch. My problem is that no matter how diligently I swatch n' measure, swatch 'n measure, it can still come out wrong. I think the odds are about as good if I just eyeball it and make a judgment based on experience. Yarn is such a stretchy medium it's hard to measure accurately. 

I swatched 'n measured, swatched n' measured some Patons Classic Wool for a cardigan for my daughter and just couldn't get a definitive answer, so I picked the needle size that made the fabric look like I wanted it. Knitted the entire back only to find it was too small. Very frustrating.

I think maybe I am getting inspired to chuck the swatch.

I'm glad I swatched yesterday, though, even though it was just for a hat. From swatching I learned I like the Tangerine Red Heart SOFT better than the 1090 Cascade Alpaca/Wool. It's prettier, more fun to knit with, no dye lot, nice clear colors, 256 yards, readily available, very soft and with a very subtle sheen. It's nothing like Supersaver. And probably 1/3 the price. That'll save me a lotta bucks on a big man's sweater.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

yes i do remember the book i had /have do talked about doing a swatch first never did it tho didn't seem necessary to me at all ever still never do it and my knitting has turned out just fine in sizing using the recommended yarn and right size needles i had no problems ever.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

When I swatch I don't bother with knitting a 4" square...I merely cast on the stitches with recommended yarn and needles...knit six to eight rows, then measure stitches per inch horizontally and rows vertically...if number is same as recommended I then start my project. If number of stitches are not same then I change to smaller or larger needles and repeat until gauge is perfect. This way you are only knitting six rows vs four inches. Have a great day. luv


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> My mother had probably never heard of a swatch. She would say "I am knitting this sweater for WHOEVER IT WILL FIT!"
> 
> I don't mind making the swatch. My problem is that no matter how diligently I swatch n' measure, swatch 'n measure, it can still come out wrong. I think the odds are about as good if I just eyeball it and make a judgment based on experience. Yarn is such a stretchy medium it's hard to measure accurately.
> 
> I'm glad I swatched yesterday even though it was just for a hat. From swatching I learned I like the Tangerine Red Heart Soft better than the 1090 Cascade Alpaca Wool. That'll save me a lotta bucks on a big man's sweater.


Love the quote, She's knitting it for whoever it will fit!! LOL!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I admit I'm not a fan of the swatch. I don't do a lot of adult clothing, which I figure is when it's most important. Most of my projects are socks, shawls, baby items. I figure socks ARE the swatch, shawls it doesn't matter, baby items if clothes I usually aim for a larger then they are now size so again, it doesn't matter.

That said, my next project will be a sweater/cardigan for me and I don't plan to swatch for it either. it's top down/raglan so as long as the cast on edge gives me the neck edge opening I want, I'm good to go..... right???


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely have to check guage and colours. Shetland wool is expensive and fair isle is time consuming so I could not bear to launch into a sweater without doing a check first. However, I knit what will be a sleeve of the sweater if it works out and a child's hat if it does not!

The only time I would knit a swatch as such is if I am knitting a pattern that is new to me or if I am combining yarns of different weights


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely have to check guage and colours. Shetland wool is expensive and fair isle is time consuming so I could not bear to launch into a sweater without doing a check first. However, I knit what will be a sleeve of the sweater if it works out and a child's hat if it does not!

The only time I would knit a swatch as such is if I am knitting a pattern that is new to me or if I am combining yarns of different weights


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I absolutely have to check guage and colours. Shetland wool is expensive and fair isle is time consuming so I could not bear to launch into a sweater without doing a check first. However, I knit what will be a sleeve of the sweater if it works out and a child's hat if it does not!

The only time I would knit a swatch as such is if I am knitting a pattern that is new to me or if I am combining yarns of different weights


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

I never swatched either, in the past. Now I often want to use a different yarn than the pattern calls for and have to swatch to see what size needles to use to make gauge.

I do my swatches on circular needles so I can move the swatch to the thin cord to avoid the influence of the needles and I never need to swatch more than a inch or two. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Knitry said:


> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


Still waiting to see what your little secret is


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I once upon a time gave my swatches to a friend. She added them to plain sweaters, sometimes even bought ones, as decoration or pockets. It adds texture and a pop of color to anything you sew it on to. Bags, sweaters, jeans, sweatshirts, and even folded in half make a ipod nano cover. Two sewn tog. with an Icord make a purse for a child. Endless uses for something most of don't want to do. Keep swatching----it works for producing clean and wearable garments. And if you are doing cables or working from charts it gives you the opportunity to learn the pattern. Enjoy your summer. tootsie001/ JoAnn


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Swatching is an awful waste of time - except that it is absolutely necessary! Swatching a scarf or blanket...not on your life! A sweater however is a necessity. I just did a cardi - kind of fudged the pattern and knit the back and front together up to the armholes and got all the way into the yoke before I realized - it was WAY too big! Had to frog the entire thing and start over! I thought I measured and counted...but it was still wrong! I never just knit a pattern straight using the yarn recommended so I'm all over the place and I have to swatch. 
It's a Fact of Life...death...taxes...and swatching!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

For me, I can pick the yarn and the needle and get the guage. But, if I am substitute another yarn, I knit a swatch.  It just makes sense.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Swatches don't bother me at all. Since I design a lot of the garments I knit & crochet I have to make swatches. I get a design in my head and I work it out in a swatch. Even before I start to knit a garment from a pattern I make a swatch to make sure I'm getting the gauge called for in the pattern, that I like the way my needles work with that yarn (some needles don't always want to work with some yarns) and also to become familiar with a st pattern I may not understand that the pattern called. Swatches are good working out edges and buttonholes. If you need buttons, beads or another embellishment for a garment you can take the swatch with you to match them up with the yarn. I label my swatches with needle size, yarn used and gauge and keep it in my knit and crochet portfolios. This way if I want to make that garment again I'll have all the info I need to make it again. Knitting swatches for me is very relaxing and it helps me decide how I want that garment look. We all know that some patterns have mistakes in them. I decided to knit myself a cable shawl. I decided to knit a swatch to make sure my gauge was what the pattern called for--knitted the swatch with the pattern stitch--looked st the pic--the st size didn't look like the pic. I had to keep. It ting the swatch until I found the correct size needles for the gauge called for in the pattern. Here's a hint: while your knitting your swatch and you have to switch needles, knit a few rows in garter st then use the new needles. I don't think knitting a swatch is wasting time. I think time is wasted when you're kniiting alone and discover what you're knitting won't fit and you have frog it and start all over again. Sometimes you may have to swatch for a scarf or shawl especially if there is a pattern st you may know or understand. This way if you make a mistake, you can frog the swatch and not a whole lot of sts. Also you can make notes if needed and have then handy when you start knitting. Re yarn: I always get an extra skein more than what the pattern calls for so I don't have to worry about running out and just in case the yarn may be discontinued. I remember knitting in the 80s too. I think it's because there are so many different types of yarn today that a swatch may be needed. Your swatch doesn't have to be that big: just 4" x 4" should do. Designers use swatches up 9". Try to look at knitting your swatches as learning something new about the yarn and needles you're using.Carlyta


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Never do it. Don't wanna. You can't make me. No, no, no...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> Have knitted for 47yrs and although I know your supposed to, I have never swatched in my life or "checked my gauge,". Saying that, there have been the odd occasions when I should have (knitted an aran jumber for my 2yr old granddaugher, that ended up fitting her mum. lol lol)
> Hazeljay50


ROTFL! Oh, what a cute story. It's so funny to me because it's so hard to imagine!! Kinda like one of those paradoxical koans or something.

I'm incredibly heartened (just no further than bottom of page 1) that so many of you DO NOT SWATCH. You are my new heroines!

Marty - thanks for sharing E.Zimmerman's idea. I like that. That would be worth buying an extra skein to do (in most cases), wouldn't it?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Please , could someone give me an answer to my problem. When it is not possible to use the yarn recommended, and you go to the store to buy some. I have a hard time picking something out. You cannot do a swatch in the store lol I try to find the amount of stitches to 4x4 square, and the rest is a quess. I have stopped doing any projects that require exact tension.
Thank you


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> > I loathe and detest it too. I just want to start my new project without fannying around as we say here. And yes, I realise that is not a very professional attitude.
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

SherryH said:


> I swatch if size is important, otherwise I don't. Okay, I admit, sometimes even if size is important I don't swatch.


ROFTL again. Too funny. Ya'll are giving me GREAT hope that I too can beome (nearly) swatch free!! Yayyy!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Designing is a very different kettle of fish though -can't avoid swatching there and it becomes part of the fun, I should think.


Carlyta said:


> Swatches don't bother me at all. Since I design a lot of the garments I knit & crochet I have to make swatches. I get a design in my head and I work it out in a swatch. Even before I start to knit a garment from a pattern I make a swatch to make sure I'm getting the gauge called for in the pattern, that I like the way my needles work with that yarn (some needles don't always want to work with some yarns) and also to become familiar with a st pattern I may not understand that the pattern called. Swatches are good working out edges and buttonholes. If you need buttons, beads or another embellishment for a garment you can take the swatch with you to match them up with the yarn. I label my swatches with needle size, yarn used and gauge and keep it in my knit and crochet portfolios. This way if I want to make that garment again I'll have all the info I need to make it again. Knitting swatches for me is very relaxing and it helps me decide how I want that garment look. We all know that some patterns have mistakes in them. I decided to knit myself a cable shawl. I decided to knit a swatch to make sure my gauge was what the pattern called for--knitted the swatch with the pattern stitch--looked st the pic--the st size didn't look like the pic. I had to keep. It ting the swatch until I found the correct size needles for the gauge called for in the pattern. Here's a hint: while your knitting your swatch and you have to switch needles, knit a few rows in garter st then use the new needles. I don't think knitting a swatch is wasting time. I think time is wasted when you're kniiting alone and discover what you're knitting won't fit and you have frog it and start all over again. Sometimes you may have to swatch for a scarf or shawl especially if there is a pattern st you may know or understand. This way if you make a mistake, you can frog the swatch and not a whole lot of sts. Also you can make notes if needed and have then handy when you start knitting. Re yarn: I always get an extra skein more than what the pattern calls for so I don't have to worry about running out and just in case the yarn may be discontinued. I remember knitting in the 80s too. I think it's because there are so many different types of yarn today that a swatch may be needed. Your swatch doesn't have to be that big: just 4" x 4" should do. Designers use swatches up 9". Try to look at knitting your swatches as learning something new about the yarn and needles you're using.Carlyta


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I've swatched in the past, and like others here, have found that my swatch is a different gauge from my finished item. Last time I did it, I ended up with a HUGE sweater (fortunately for a teddy bear, who appreciated the extra warmth). Some yarns don't frog back easily, so it does seem like a waste of yarn. I guess we all have our own ways of doing things. I'm usually too excited to get started on the project, and my stitches and rows never agree with the required gauge anyway.


----------



## Farmer (Aug 2, 2011)

I have knitted so many years, about 63, that I know I knit loose, so I just use a size smaller needle. For s sweater, I knit the sleaves first to check my guage.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I don't swatch either, but I do sometimes make a little 2" by 2" square to see if I need to change needle size, then rip that back out and use the yarn for the project. I only check gauge on sweaters.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I sort of swatch....I start the project at a place where the gauge pattern is, knit or crochet a few inches, measure, if it's right I continue, if it's wrong I frog and start again with a different size needles or hook. It usually only takes one change to get it right, sometimes 2, but I would rather frog the work and start again, than make a swatch!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I have not done a swatch in over 15 years.....my tension is the same every time Items come out the size they are supposed to be


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I love swatching! When I buy a new yarn it satisfies my urge to drop everything else and start knitting with it. I make a little swatch of 20 to 25 stitches cast on, along with eyelet holes or purl bumps to tell me what size needle I used. I don't even break the yarn, just wrap the swatch around the outside of the ball to keep in the bag of matching skeins. Then later when I use the yarn, use that ball last and more than once have had to unravel the swatch to finish off the project!


Joyce, I like your approach.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Kiblinger said:


> Since time began I have always made my swatches 20 stitches wide and 20 rows, so who is the expert that says they have to be four inches? I only do this once for each angora rabbit breed I raise because I have discovered that each different breed of angora rabbit will measure out differently especially if you felt that garment. However every swatch is saved with the notes on how many rows and stitches to the inch for future reference.
> 
> At the price of some of these purchased yarns I would sure hate to be wasting much of it to swatches unless the knitted project is for a special person I figure the item I am making will fit somebody.


I agree. I have never made a 4"x4" swatch, but I do 10 rows of 10 stitches. That is enough to tell me if my gauge is right or not. The math is not that hard. I don't keep the swatch; I frog it and knit it up again.


----------



## VickiHarsha (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I hate swatching, so I am waiting, patiently, for your "secret"


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I swatch for things like sweaters. I don't bother to swatch for things like shawls, scarves, purses.

I cast on twenty stitches and knit for twenty rows in whatever the pattern stitch is. Then I plop my swatch onto my Gauge O Knit (I'd lost it, but I finally found it in my chaotic knitting room; they're a really useful tool, and elann.com has them again, FWIW) and get my gauge that way.

I knit loosely, so I really have to know how many stitches per inch I'm gonna get.

Hazel


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok I have read all 9 pages. I do not swatch.....often. There have been occasions when I should have; like the time my egg cazy became a kewpie doll hat. Not a big deal. It looks cute on her and she really needed a hat.

So what's the secret or must we "Tune in tomorrow for the dramatic conclusion to....to swatch or not to swatch!" 

Edith M


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i also hate swatching. For me it's a major waste of time because i find that even when i swatch and it seems i'm right on target, once i actually start the garment and get 3-4" done it is coming out waaay too large. Guess i am more relaxed once i start the garment?? Anyway, it's all a mystery to me.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

For any given project, I swatch if I feel like it, and don't if I don't feel like it. If I have swatched then I have more information. If I haven't swatched I am prepared to adjust as I go, or to frog and start over. I don't save swatches, so it often doesn't matter whether I do one, or just start into the project, as I'm going to be frogging the swatch, or frogging the first attempt at the pattern (in some cases) anyway.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I don't swatch. Too lazy. If it doesn't fit me, I find someone whom it does. Cause it's not just the finished project, it's the process.


~~~~~~~
Could have posted the above - I am the same - no swatch, if it does not fit one, it will fit someone else. So far so good, and I've been knitting since I was 9 and I'm 65 (gosh! How did I get that old!)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't swatch. Too lazy. If it doesn't fit me, I find someone whom it does. Cause it's not just the finished project, it's the process.
> ...


lol I can go with the age thing ... am a self taught knitter or is it nutter? I learnt to knit when I was pregnant with my son.....suddenly he is 40 yrs old and I am heading for 62 at a rapid rate


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

I'd rather frog than swatch


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

imevy said:


> I'd rather frog than swatch


I'd rather swatch than sew things up!

Hazel


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

simslyn said:


> I faithfully do 4" swatches, and sometimes "dress" them, too. Problem is, when I actuallly start knitting the project, the gauge on the swatch and the gauge on the project always turns out to be different.
> 
> 2 ideas: 1) you don't have to keep the swatches. Just pull 'em out and use the yarn again. 2) some of us start on a small part of the pattern, usually a sleeve and use that as a swatch. If you have to pull it out, no big deal.
> Lyn in NC


Lyn, what do you mean you "dress" them??

And, girl, how on earth do you get different gauges on the item versus the swatch? LOL. That's the pits. Next time I wanna complain, I'll remember that things COULD be worse! LOL.

I have some sock yarn listed in classifieds that I didn't detach the swatch I did from one skein, so just frog'd it and kept it on the skein. I only keep the swatch if it's a yarn I'll be using again, probably. It's useful to me to see the drape, the look and feel of the fabric (esp. if I use more than 1 needle size), things like that.

I LOVE the idea of starting with a sleeve. Thanks for that idea.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> Because I design my own patterns, I find swatching necessary to get a guage. I like to swatch anyhow just to get the feel of the materials. I've changed projects many times after completing a swatch because I didn't feel it suited the project I had in mind.


Now THIS makes sense to me -- finding out how a yarn behaves, and the gauge for something you're designing. The behavior or characteristics of the yarn, as I said a minute ago, is a main reason I keep my swatches.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Coo Coo Grandma said:


> I'm with you on swatching. I am too excited about getting started on my project and don't want to waste the time and yard to swatch. My stitching seems to be pretty close to pattern requirements...of course I have only done hats and flowers at this point.
> 
> What's the secrete?


The secret is that as I was planning this thread, I realized that what I was seeking was PERMISSION to not swatch -- and boy, oh boy did I get it, starting from the first page, in spades. What a delight.

BUT, I had already decided before even starting the thread that I was going to go back to 2" swatches, which aren't nearly so onerous and then scale up if I run into problems, but now I've decided to only swatch if it's something where the gauge really matters (like clothing) and then just start with the 2", otherwise fugheddaboudit.

Feels really good to me!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

MAS said:


> I have been knitting since I was 10 yrs old. The only swatching I have done was to send a sample of colors to my daughter in Texas to choose color and show her the pattern I was making into a sweater.


All of you who learned many years ago (like me) absolutely confirm for me that any "need" to do swatching developed as a direct result of the yarn manufacturers neglecting to create yarns that would knit up in the old regular gauges. IOW, _it's all their fault!!_ :mrgreen:



> When my gauge is off it is apparent early on; frog and restart.


There ya go. Works for me! Well, almost. If I weren't 3' wide (well, that's an exaggeration), it would work for me. So I think I'll drop back to my fallback position and perhaps start on a sleeve instead of the back if I'm knitting a sweater.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Paulette -- that is almost EXACTLY my experience (the knitting history). How interesting. I thought I was just an odd duck.

And no, I'd say after reading this thread, you DON'T need to start -- unless you see a specific need to do so. Or just want to!



PauletteB. said:


> I started in 1963 and there was only talk of checking your gauge. I went away from knitting off and on for a period of as much as 20 years at a time. Picked up knitting again close to 10 years ago and have not put it down since. I see a lot of talk about making swatches. I am still checking my gauge but maybe I should start making swatches.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Wincealot said:


> To swatch or not to swatch is your option. Guess free speech is your option as well. However, I feel a taint of slander with the statement about dinosaurs. Are those of us who existed prior to 68 supposed to feel less worthy because we have aged? Not certain I wish to know your secret but you will perhaps share that with everyone as well.


Oh, goodness. So sorry you took me that seriously, Wincealot! I didn't mean to slander ANYone, most especially myself. I am 64 going on 44 (for real), and plan to live to 120 (for real). I assure you I am NOT less worthy, and think of NO ONE older than I as less worthy.

I'll share my secret one more time in case anyone missed it. I realized as I was thinking about starting this thread that I was looking for *permission* to go back to making 2" swatches instead of 4" swatches (and then do more if I seemed to need to) and as a result of that realization gave MYSELF permission to do that. But BOY I got more than I even thought: I got permission to do NO swatches. LOL. Love it.

This really IS a great site! LOL.

Now, Wincealot, wince no more. (At least not on this subject.) :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

tootsie001 said:


> I once upon a time gave my swatches to a friend. She added them to plain sweaters, sometimes even bought ones, as decoration or pockets. It adds texture and a pop of color to anything you sew it on to. Bags, sweaters, jeans, sweatshirts, and even folded in half make a ipod nano cover. Two sewn tog. with an Icord make a purse for a child. Endless uses for something most of don't want to do. Keep swatching----it works for producing clean and wearable garments. And if you are doing cables or working from charts it gives you the opportunity to learn the pattern. Enjoy your summer. tootsie001/ JoAnn


Those are wonderful ideas. I'm going to go through the swatches I've got to see if there are any for yarns I don't intend to ever use again (or which are discontinued) and see about doing some of this with them. Thanks!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Ok I have read all 9 pages. I do not swatch.....often. *There have been occasions when I should have; like the time my egg cazy became a kewpie doll hat. *Not a big deal. It looks cute on her and she really needed a hat.
> 
> So what's the secret or must we "Tune in tomorrow for the dramatic conclusion to....to swatch or not to swatch!"
> 
> Edith M


Oh. I am falling out of my chair laughing, holding my sides. My cat is looking at me like I'm demented. LOL.

I have had SUCH great fun in this thread. Thanks to EVERY one who responded -- I've appreciated each and every response and really feel so much more grounded in what I'm doing -- both swatching when needed and saying "stuff it" when not needed. I've also got some great ideas for both doing swatches and keeping them (or not).

I hope I didn't give that little "secret" I said I had too much of a build-up. It wasn't all that big a deal. I was just pleased with myself for figuring out my "agenda" for wanting to discuss the sujbect and realizing I could give MYSELF permission -- and be the boss of my knitting after all (isn't that the phrase Elizabeth Zimmerman used???) I've actually got a long way to go to be the boss of my knitting, but feeling way different about those goldarned swatches is a BIG start for me.

Thanks again, everyone, and BIG hugs to all.

Patricia


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes it is. Carlyta


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I hate swatching also and don't do it unless I am going to do something that really needs a good fit. Most of the items I make are for kids and if it doesn't fit one it fits another. Bad attitude I know, but I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I always worry that if I do the swatch, then wash and dry it according to the instructions on the band, I will run out of yarn for the project. I don't know if the swatch yardage is included in the total amount of yarn required for the project. That's my excuse for not swatching, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I hate swatching also and don't do it unless I am going to do something that really needs a good fit. Most of the items I make are for kids and if it doesn't fit one it fits another. Bad attitude I know, but I get by with a little help from my friends.


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I started knitting before the earth rotated, and I swatch. and I HATE it, but In a class at stitches west, I was taught that doesn't have to be a 4 x 4 square, you can start the project and then measure your gauge..The number of stitches per inch is the more important number for a garment if knitting from the bottom or the top. After all the thought, money, skill and time it is wonderful to have the garment fit, rather than strangling or going around several times.. Rows to the inch I don't worry about because I generally measure length by the inch rather than rows.
Scarves and other items have a lot of lee way and I don't swatch for those items.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

so YOU r the 1 that started that!! the world started rotating & when u saw that u thought, *hmmm. if the world can go around, then mebe i can 2!!* so you started KNITTING IN THE ROUND!!

well, check you out!!!
:-D


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Knitry said:


> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


I think I started knitting a few years before you . . . but I never swatched. I do typically check my guage by casting on twice as many stitches as they say in the 'check the swatch' section , then I knit about half the number of rows. I check my stitches, if it is okay, I figure I can always add or subtract rows. Then I frog my swatch and start my object. I never swatch something that isn't fitted. (think baby blanket scarf, toy, etc)


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hate it...don't do it often


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Even if I do a swatch, my gauge doesn't turn out right. My finished project is always a different gauge than the swatch.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

if you have already knit a gartment in the same needles and wool you can use the woork already done, or just wing it you cango ahead and knit if you have a good idea of how things should look and size but you might end up unripping a whole lot more than 4"


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate to swatch also. What I'll on a sweater is do the arms first, then if the gauge is OK, you've got a good start. If its off, you don't have a lote of time invested. But for most things, I don't check, so what if a scarf is a little off one way or another. Bring on the "knitting police!"


----------



## respect.family (May 31, 2011)

I learned to knit when pattern instructions used the words "tension square" to check gauge. I knitted about two inches and checked my gauge which was usually correct even though I'm a tight knitter. Then came the gauge swatch and, more recently, washing the swatch. That I will not do.
After reading the comments, I think I'll be going back to the two-inch tension square. I think it will help me enjoy knitting more.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

nope, don't do it, and never will


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Like you I hate swatching so I just don't do it. I have been knitting for nearly 40 years and have never done a swatch. I just measure as I go and it always seems to work out okay. I can't be bothered wasting my time with swatching


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I must be the Rebel Knitter because I am always pairing up patterns and yarn that don't originally go together. I want the look and design of something that calls for sport weight yarn but want to use a bulky or vise-versa. If I am doing afghans etc I still end up swatching of sorts to see if I like the stitch done with the yarn I have. Half the time I end up changing the pattern to suit what I like the look of better. Soooo I end up swatching mostly to get the design down the way I want it to be. If it is a normal wool type sweater yarn that needs to be the correct size I will make a half a swatch like someone mentioned doing before but I will still end up frogging and changing things but I have not saved any swatches.....usually because I end up making one last adjustment from the last swatch so I frog the swatch and start the actual project. With knitting machines it is great to swatch and save them in a book so you have all the settings worked out for each type of yarn and don't have to go through it all again and again.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Well, I wasn't so fond of swatching either, until....it dawned on mr it's a great way to use up time when I'm supposed to be doing something "legitimate" "useful" "necessary" .... like paying bills....cleaning house....eating

Actually, I do swatches as I learned the hard way about being off gauge. Right now I'm knitting a coat with only 160 sts across the back, but the yarn combinations make a strand so big I have had to go down from size 10s to 6s and it is still a little too wide (a lot of stretching of very heavy wet wool is in my future).

And now, because the needles are so small and the yarn so big, my stitches are square and I have to add rows. aaaaack


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

I only swatch when the yarn is not the yarn used in the pattern. Right now I am in the process of swatching. I hate it and feel like it is a waste of time, but I know on the long run it is for the best. I usually frog my swatches so I don't waste the yarn but I like the idea of saving them and using them to make an afgan or bag that was suggested


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your post was so funny and so right on. I started knitting in 1967 - apparently these were the golden years for a lot of us KPers. And no, I do not remember swatches being mentioned only, like you said 'check your gauge'. And then the 2" swatch like you said. Who's bright idea was it for the 4" swatch??? I just started a couple of months ago making a swatch. Have to admit it was helpful as I had to change needle sizes but I hated every minute of it


----------



## JaneyJ (Oct 16, 2011)

I tend to knit loose and my old way of coping was to follow instructions for a size smaller and just make the length right. For baby sweaters I've always figured they'd grow into it!
I guess that after the comments I'll try swatching my next actual sweater -- and use the needle the swatch requires. It will be interesting to see the difference. (Or maybe I'll stick to my old standby...)


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

What is a swatch? Kidding...


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Typically I do my swatching along with knitting. I'll knit the piece for a couple inches, check the gauge, and either frog it or keep going. The items I knit fit so far. I figure if it works, don't fix it.

That being said, I do swatch for lace items. The reason I swatch for lace is that very little of the lace item will be in stockinette, the typical swatching stitch. Most of the time when I knit lace, the yarn is fine, difficult and sometimes downright impossible to frog, and not cheap. I have no intention of coming to the end of a lace shawl pattern only to find I have made an expensive and finely detailed kerchief.

Yes, swatch 4" for lace. No, just check gauge as I go along for the rest.... works for this knitter.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I never do a swatch, so far so good.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I never make a 4" swatch. You can figure out your gauge with a couple of inches and use simple arithmetic to figure it out. I get the correct gauge but then I don't always exactly follow the pattern either.


Yep, I always make the swatch smaller too.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I am a fan of EZ's philosophy: make your gauge swatch a part of your knitted object as you go. For instance, on a sweater, start with the sleeves, do your ribbing, then increase till you get the circumference you want and check your gauge. You don't have a lot of time or yarn invested at this point so if it is way off you can frog it and try another needle size. If it is OK, then knit on. Same with toe-up socks, mittens, etc. On a sweater you can also do a square to check gauge then sew it onto your sweater to make a pocket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just received an email from Knitting Daily telling us how vital it is to knit a swatch. http://uk.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=567ul8kon6i3u this is the link, but can't say I have yet been convinced that I must do one everytime.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The minute any email/ link etc mentions swatch. I delete it straight away :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

To swatch or not to swatch, THAT is the question!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just received an email from Knitting Daily telling us how vital it is to knit a swatch. http://uk.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=567ul8kon6i3u this is the link, but can't say I have yet been convinced that I must do one everytime.


Orthodontists want us to have perfect teeth, foot doctors want us to have perfect toesies, and knitting experts want us to swatch. Help!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

no matter what I AM NOT SWATCHING ..so there lol
:lol:


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I use the swatch as a learning process and a way to keep a record of what projects I've made. I put the swatch with the yarn wrapper and pattern. I've been bitten too many times when I haven't made the swatch.

Funny what a "hot" topic this is. Looks to be a personal preference.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto on swatching. I don't like it at all! Having 10 grandkids, I know it will always fit somebody...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Did a partial swatch tonight- know the approximate width my knitting needed to be so swatched enough to get an indication of how many stitches I needed. Had no intention of knitting what turned out to be about 200 stitches without some idea of how many to cast on. Assume it will OK now, but exact size not important.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've tried swatching several times when starting a project and never ever does it come out right - so no more swatching for me.


----------



## lucilou (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend of mine remembers seeing a booty made from a swatch. She saw it on TV. If anyone saw this program I would love to have the directions. I too hate swatches unless I can find a use for them. Booties would be easy but I can't find a way to turn a 4 inch swatch into a booty for charity or the grandkids' dolls.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just unpick my swatches after I've measured them, and then I use the yarn in the project. I rarely, if ever, follow patterns, so I'm pretty much on my own to figure out how many stitches per inch I'm going to get.

Hazel


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

just got mine & was gonna ask the same Q:

still not gonna do it unless necessary, like 4 a fitted garment, but good advice on best way 2 do it. never thot of beating it up like it would b when worn



darowil said:


> Just received an email from Knitting Daily telling us how vital it is to knit a swatch. http://uk.mg2.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=567ul8kon6i3u this is the link, but can't say I have yet been convinced that I must do one everytime.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

This has really been good for me to read because I never swatch and thought I was being careless. I have knit for over 50 years and only once ruined a sweater because I didn't check the gauge. I guess it is whether you are willing to take the risk but for me I tend to knit a little differently on different days . I try to be consistent and I think you develop an instinct for what you are doing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's imperative to swatch when knitting a sweater or when substituting yarns.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I think it's imperative to swatch when knitting a sweater or when substituting yarns.


Me, too. I wish I could get away without swatching, but I can't. OK, I definitely don't swatch for afghans, shawls, scarves, and the like, but sweaters? I've gotta do it every time.

Now, if I could just have my projects miraculously sew themselves up. . . .

Hazel


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's imperative to swatch when knitting a sweater or when substituting yarns.
> ...


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Very interesting info from Knitting Daily on 5/23/12.
Mastering the guage swatch 05-23-2012 by Kathleen Cubley

I just watched Mathew Gnagy's new Knitting Daily Workshop, One Knit Design, Many Versions, and there are so many take-aways that I don't know where to start, so I think I'll start at the beginning: The gauge swatch. When you're knitting garments, you have to know how to knit and work with a gauge swatch.

So many knitters whip out a few rows of stockinette, keep it on the needles, and measure the swatch to get row and stitch gauge. I used to do that, too, and I always wondered why my sweaters didn't fit well. 


Mathew Gnagy works with his gauge swatches in his new Knitting Daily Workshop, One Knit Design, Many Versions.


Many other knitters don't knit a gauge swatch at all, and they wonder why their sweaters don't fit, too. 

Gauge is what all knitting patterns are based on, and it's absolutely crucial to do a gauge swatch when you knit almost any pattern, but most especially when you're knitting a garment. 

I know people who don't knit swatches because they don't want to take the time; they want to get right to knitting the sweater. What a mistake, because the evening you spend knitting your gauge swatch can make or break the finished object, which will take many, many more hours to knit.

Swatching is not only crucial to getting a sweater to fit correctly, it also shows you how your fabric will look and feel. If you're knitting a pattern in a yarn that's different from what's recommended, which is the most common modification knitters make, you definitely want to swatch to see what the fabric will look like at the gauge recommended in the pattern.

I've had so many ah-ha moments that come from gauging when I substitute yarns. Sometimes I like the fabric just fine, but many times the fabric is too dense or loose at the pattern's gauge. Sometimes I choose to change the pattern a little bit to accommodate the yarn, and sometimes I choose to change the yarn to accommodate the gauge.

Here are some tips for mastering the gauge swatch:
Knit a large swatch. Mathew Gnagy recommends knitting a 30-stitch by 30-row swatch. (Add stitches and rows if you're working with a small-gauge yarn; it really does need to be at least 4 X 4 inches to get an accurate gauge reading.)
Before you do any work with your swatch, including measuring it, take it off the needles or bind off.
"Brutalize" your swatch. When Mathew mentioned this step it cracked me up. But once he explained his process, it totally makes sense. Mathew recommends stretching, twisting, rubbing, and folding your swatch, which simulates the knitting and wearing process. When you think about it, the knitting of a garment is pretty hard on the fabric. I pull my sweaters out of a knitting bag every evening and then stuff them back in before I go to bed. I pull them into shape for measuring, and I've even had the occasional dog drama with my knitting, wherein my puppy grabs my knitting and runs out the dog door with it!
After the brutalization, steam or wet block your swatch and let it dry.
Finally, measure the swatch to get row and stitch gauge. Mathew recommends leaving the first and last two stitches out of the measurement of the stitch gauge, because those stitches are usually not the same gauge as the rest of the stitches across a row.
Sounds like a lot of steps, but after years of knitting I wouldn't do it any other way. I've given away too many sweaters that represent too many hours of work, and I'll be you've been in that boat, too.

This swatching bit is just a small part of the goodness of One Knit Design, Many Versions. Mathew goes through each step of modifying a sweater pattern into a shrug pattern, sharing amazing knowledge with each alteration, and his lessons on creating a paper pattern for a modified sweater are fascinating.

Get your copy of One Knit Design, Many Versions today. It's available now as a download and soon on DVD.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That was Fun! You are a crafty one aren't you to get us all riled up. Keeps the brain working. Thanks! Edith M


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I generally do not swatch. I feel the same way about it as you do, Knitry. I especially hate the idea of doing the swatch in the pattern stitch which invariably uses more yarn than stockinette. I want to be able to trust the label on the yarn or the instructions on the pattern.

If at first it isn't right, frog, frog again!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I can totally see the sense of this. The few garments I've made have fit without swatching, but that could be luck. I may have to bite the bullet if I ever try something like you describe.



judi wess said:


> I have posted a reply to the same question awhile ago but here goes again. This winter I splurged on an expensive yarn for a vest and the pattern pamphlet for this collection of yarns. ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hahaha i dont swatch, either, unless it's clothing -- that NEEDS 2 fit
here's an example to do so, however

after my Great Chunky Yarn fiasco, i used it 2 make a backpack 4 g'son nxt christmas

y on earth would ANYone swatch 4 a back pack, 4 crying out loud!

well, that blasted chunky yarn sure has a mind of it's own, doesnt it?

Goober will NOT b getting this 4 christmas, but g'pa will!

started another w/worsted 4-ply & now The Goober will have his own back-pack also, 4 his outings w/g'pa!!

lolol what an adventure, huh?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

killashandra said:


> Ok, I must be the Rebel Knitter because I am always pairing up patterns and yarn that don't originally go together. I want the look and design of something that calls for sport weight yarn but want to use a bulky or vise-versa. If I am doing afghans etc I still end up swatching of sorts to see if I like the stitch done with the yarn I have. Half the time I end up changing the pattern to suit what I like the look of better. Soooo I end up swatching mostly to get the design down the way I want it to be. If it is a normal wool type sweater yarn that needs to be the correct size I will make a half a swatch like someone mentioned doing before but I will still end up frogging and changing things but I have not saved any swatches.....usually because I end up making one last adjustment from the last swatch so I frog the swatch and start the actual project. With knitting machines it is great to swatch and save them in a book so you have all the settings worked out for each type of yarn and don't have to go through it all again and again.


I do the exact same thing. I just found a wonderful black-orchid varigated yarn that I LOVE...not the right weight, a worsted instead of a ribbon, etc. So I combined it with 3/8" black organza ribbon and voila, I have my yarn! It's fun and if it doesn't work, I'll use it for something else.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Ioni, that is beautiful! I love the drape. Is it your own pattern? Would you be willing to share?


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Joycevv, can you expan on using eyelet holes or bumps to show needle size in a swatch? That is very interesting to me.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in awe of all youorganized knitters who save swatches and labels. That is real dedication in my book.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

@FloridaFran,

What a cute pup! Brindle Dane?


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Also, when you make the swatch in pattern, how do you count rows? When rows contain both knit and purl stitches, or worse yet, YOs or drop stitches, I get lost.



bonniebb said:


> Please , could someone give me an answer to my problem. When it is not possible to use the yarn recommended, and you go to the store to buy some. I have a hard time picking something out. You cannot do a swatch in the store lol I try to find the amount of stitches to 4x4 square, and the rest is a quess. I have stopped doing any projects that require exact tension.
> Thank you


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Knitry said:



> I hate swatching. How 'bout you?
> 
> Have you figured out anything beyond sheer willpower and determination to make it easier, more fun, more rewarding? If so, please share.
> 
> ...


After 14 pages of discussion I think that as a novice that I have learned that swatching is importantly unimportant, and that one should knit as I say and not as I do, and that frogging is always and end all option! Truly Laughing Hysterically!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Sometimes when you count the stitches and rows in your swatch, you could be off one or two. I have done that with crochet and the darn thing was too small anyway after the swatching. Sooo, I think you need to have two or three people count the stitches in your swatch, and accept the average. Anyone agree with that?

Bev


----------



## respect.family (May 31, 2011)

I agree. My husband counts the number of stitches. I've been off by a half inch a couple of times. We usually end up with the same number of stitches and rows.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
I never swatch. I just give as a Christmas gift to whoever it will fit!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vickest said:


> Very interesting info from Knitting Daily on 5/23/12.
> Mastering the guage swatch 05-23-2012 by Kathleen Cubley
> 
> I just watched Mathew Gnagy's new Knitting Daily Workshop, One Knit Design, Many Versions, and there are so many take-aways that I don't know where to start, so I think I'll start at the beginning: The gauge swatch. When you're knitting garments, you have to know how to knit and work with a gauge swatch.
> ...


You are brave to share this here. I received that same information, as I also subscribe to Knitting Daily's email.

I had thoughts of sharing the info, but I said to myself... "echhh... you'd be sharing with folks that already don't like to swatch." So, I didn't.

Nowadays, I even swatch -- although I don't like to do it --- for a particular baby's blanket. About four years ago, I learned my lesson. I had knitted about 20 or so rows of the blanket of 136 stitch cast on with size 11 circular needles, as the pattern instructed, and I was not happy because the "look" of it wasn't pleasing to my eye.

What had happened is that I had substituted one of the yarns (I needed double strands for this project), and it threw the gauge off. I tried a 1/2 size smaller needles and it was good. Lucky for me this worked and from then on, I made this blanket with size 10.5 circs.

Fast forward to the present: I'm now waiting to receive more yarn to complete another blanket, same pattern. The original substituted yarn was no longer available and I had to find another. I chose one that was close in weight... the color was perfect. Nevertheless, this didn't work with size 10.5 circs. The "motif" was wayyyy too small. So, I tired the original size 11 circs... Nope, wayyyyyyy too big (sounds like I'm telling the story of the three bears). So, I figured what I needed was the in between size... 10.75. Luckily, Addi's do make them in this size... but, they are NOT available at my local yarn stores, so I had to buy them online. Not a problem, but every delay was getting closer to the baby's birth date...

I received the needles about 5 days after I ordered and it worked. The swatch looked good, a bit smaller but, the design was good. I got started ... only to find out... when I was about 3/4 done, that I was running out of yarn. I hoped for the best... but, decided to knit as much as I could get done to decide how many more skeins I would need.

I'm waiting for one the yarns... (I had to order the yarns from different online store, because of availability). In my hurry to order more... I made a mistake when I ordered the yarn I had originally substituted, and I clicked on the icon ... not reading the scrip and I chose bulky instead of Merino 8. So, it had to be returned and reordered. Yes, the baby was born, and I'm waiting on yarn.

Substituting this yarn for the original substituted yarn threw the entire gauge off. Not only was I to need different size needles... I would need more yarn.

Not only has this been a lesson, for me. It has also been the most expensive baby's blanket I've ever made (close to $140... and, no it's not made of gold; Karabella and Crystal Palace yarns). But, I know I will be please with it and I know the baby's parent will appreciate it. I knitted this same blanket in these colors (but, not the Karabella yarn... it was Bunny Hop) for my niece's baby and she loved it. The little girl, now about 3-1/2 won't to to sleep without it.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> hahaha i dont swatch, either, unless it's clothing -- that NEEDS 2 fit
> here's an example to do so, however
> 
> after my Great Chunky Yarn fiasco, i used it 2 make a backpack 4 g'son nxt christmas
> ...


LOL... I like that you called it an adventure. Good attitude. I'm not usually a patient person, but when it comes to knitting... no obstacle - great or small- upsets me.

Ya do what you gotta do... to get it right.


----------

